# Quick Cinnamon Sticky Buns



## Raine (Sep 4, 2004)

QUICK CINNAMON STICKY BUNS


Yield: 12 pieces
1 cup Packed light brown sugar, divided 
10 tbsp Butter, softened and divided 
1 pckg (16-oz) hot roll mix 
2 tbsp Granulated sugar 
1 cup Hot water (120° - 130°F) 
1  Egg 
1 2/3 cups (10-oz pkg) HERSHEY'S Cinnamon Chips 
Procedures
1 Grease two 9-inch round baking pans. Combine 1/2 cup brown sugar and 4 tablespoons softened butter in small bowl until smooth; spread half of mixture in bottom of each prepared pan. Set aside. 
2 Combine contents of hot roll mix package, yeast packet and granulated sugar in large bowl. Using spoon, stir in water, 2 tablespoons butter and egg until dough pulls away from sides of bowl. Turn dough onto lightly floured surface. With lightly floured hands, shape into ball. Knead 5 minutes or until smooth, using additional flour if necessary. 
3 To shape: Using lightly floured rolling pin, roll into 15 x 12-inch rectangle. Spread with remaining 4 tablespoons butter. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 cup brown sugar and cinnamon chips, pressing lightly into dough. Starting with 12-inch side, roll tightly as for jelly roll; seal edges.  
4 Cut into 1-inch-wide slices with floured knife. Arrange 6 slices, cut sides down, in each prepared pan. Cover with towel; let rise in warm place until doubled, about 30 minutes.  
5 Heat oven to 350°F. Uncover rolls. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 2 minutes in pan; with knife, loosen around edges of pan. Invert onto serving plates. Serve warm or at room temperature. 12 cinnamon buns


----------

